# vegan boots



## GLAMORandGORE (Oct 19, 2008)

so i really really really want some boots.
i've been wanting those white dr.martin boots for years 





except i don't wear leather...
does anyone know where i can get any vegan boots?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 20, 2008)

not sure if they have that style,  but here is a site i found.

I just googled "vegan boots" and a ton of links popped up

Vegan Shoes & Bags: Free Shipping on Women's Boots

here is a link to the search result
vegan boots - Google Search


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Oct 20, 2008)

i've done the same thing, but every site i saw was super cyber goth boots or really... fashionable? idk how else to describe it hahhaa.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 21, 2008)

are you saying you dont want fashionable boots? or you do?


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites to get you started in your search:

Vegan Shoes NYC & Online - Mooshoes.com
(has blue and black)

Vegetarian Shoes
(has blue, black, green and purple; is a UK site, though)

I couldn't find any white pleather boots like that that didn't end up being go-go or platform boots.

(maybe when she said 'fashionable' she meant 'less trendy'? at least, that's how i read it in my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Oct 21, 2008)

that's exactly what i meant.
like, not super girly and not really "fashionable" persay...


----------

